# Crank swap?



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked before. Can I swap my 6700 crank with a 6800 crank?
Thank you


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yep, it will work fine.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

thank you


----------

